# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-435

## orensvyaz

.     -(DR-ALL)  , 135   .   .
 .

----------


## orensvyaz

,     433..     .    .

----------


## Andrey29

605,  -   .  - -.

----------


## Strannik

> -   
> DR135.exe /435


!   :Crazy:  
   !
 1.10 -  !   :Sad:

----------

.
 ,        DR-435.
  :
       450  (), 
   ,         .
     DR-435!
  !

----------

.
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12160

----------


## Andrey29



----------

